# the 10 richest cricketers



## gambit (Jan 12, 2005)

Does anyone who are the top 10 richest cricketers in the world currently?


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 12, 2005)

*ISn't this locked yet?*

Well,
   I don't know the 10 richest cricketers, may be they are aussies and a few Indians but I strongly feel your question has no place here.


----------



## djmykey (Jan 12, 2005)

Hmm I think Aussies r the most richest ppl coz they win every fagging match and then comes England me thinks or apna India


----------



## h4ck3r (Jan 12, 2005)

*Ricky ponting and Tendulkar*

Ricky ponting and Tendulkar are two of the ten.. but dunno abt the rest.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jan 12, 2005)

How could you forget Ganguly... I read in a newspaper that he is the richest cricketter in the world.... If the earnings from Cricket ONLY are not accpted..

Coz he has already inherited millions from his grandfaters... Who were I tink some Princes from a RajGharana ... and that's why he's called the 
"Prince of Calcutta"

Don't flame me... I might be wrong...


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 12, 2005)

BCCI India's board is the richest in world . Sachin Tendulkar, Rahul Dravid and Sourav Ganguly, receive Rs 5,000,000; those in Grade B get Rs 3, 500, 000 and players in Grade C are assured of Rs 2, 000,000 in accordance with a graded payment system that came into effect from October 1, 2004 Per Match.
   Sachin Tendulkar regarded as  the World's Richest Player with personal endorsements of $20 million. Ganguly , Lara follow the rest with australias ricky ponting 2.24 millionicky ponting 2.24 million,. adam gilchrist 2 million,shane warne 1.45 million, brett lee 1.3 million,. adam gilchrist 2 million .. The figures are PEr Year .
    The most important thing is Our Sachin is thrice value in worth than 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 12, 2005)

How did topic find its way here?

Indian cricketers will occupy most of the ten top slots. See the amount they will earn thro' adds....


----------

